# Bloat = Twins?



## austinsmom

So... I'm WAYYYYYYYYY more bloated this time around, then I was with my son. (every day!!!)

I'm 7 wks pregant. 

Sign of twins???? Just curious :shrug:

Was it a sign for you? Thanks :flower:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I didn't have any signs until I was scanned at 8 weeks and told I was expecting twins. In fact, I don't know if it is a state of mind, but after finding out I was expecting twins I started getting all the pregnancy symptoms immediately. I'm talking morning sickness, constantly peeing and being tired, feeling bloated, headaches etc.

I think twin pregnancies are different for everyone and there are no sure signs. Perhaps you should wait for confirmation from a sonar.


----------



## Mindy_mini

you tend to grow quicker the second time round so i suspect its just that


----------



## lizziedripping

No extra bloating here hun. Symptoms of pregnancy were no different for me until I reached 10wks, then I felt masses of pressure low down in my derriere ;) x


----------



## loulou1983

i wasnt too bad with bloat either...mind you i dont fit any of the predisposing factors for twins and it still happened so....you never know!!!


----------



## FatKat

This is my second time round and I found out I was having twins 3 days ago. I was terribly bloated this time round really uncomfortably so, not sure if that's cause it's twins or second time round!


----------



## mamato2more

2nd pregnancy, you usually show so much faster! Could be normal!


----------



## anna stesia

I suffered from really bad bloating from around 8 weeks it was awful. I am still suffering from it and I am 19 weeks it gets quite uncomfortable just before bedtime, I sometimes feel like I'm gonna explode.

I never got this first time round with my little girl.

Is this normal? it could also be a side effect of my iron and folic acid tablets.


----------



## austinsmom

Sooooooo... most of you were right. Bloat (for me), was no sign of twins. hahaha. I only have one beautiful bun in the oven. Midwife said the bloating should be gone within the next few weeks... just about the time my bump will start showing. Even trade, lol.


----------

